# My auto transmission no longer sucks



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What trim level do you have? As you suggested, there was probably a TSB software update that they just did.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Pricyber,

I am so glad to see that the issue that you were experiencing has been resolved. Remember that you can send me a private message if you ever need any assistance with your Cruze or dealership visits.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

no tsb or reprogram. they disconnected the battery. that resets the TCM and clears all learned data. Most of us that are tuned clear TCM data with ez flash every 3,000 miles or so. I do it every oil change


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a "stuck" bit (byte) in the OEM TCM code from the factory, which was "cleared/reset" during the dealerships diagnostics or TSB performance for something else?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah , a stuck bit of a byte cleared . Never heard of that ever happening with these controllers . But then again there is always a first time for a bit of a byte getting unstuck . Tooth Pics any one .


----------



## Pricyber (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting. I didn't know it could be reset by disconnecting the battery. If it starts to suck again I will give it a shot.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pricyber said:


> Interesting. I didn't know it could be reset by disconnecting the battery. If it starts to suck again I will give it a shot.


This is a "once every couple months" part of routine maintenance for my dad's Jeep. It starts to clunk and shift like crap for some reason.

If you start to notice your fan running sometimes after the car is shut off, they may have actually done an ECU SW update.


----------



## Pricyber (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, after driving the car for a couple thousand miles, the transmission sucks again  I almost got killed due to the hesitation. No more punching it on left hand turns ha ha. I'll try the battery thing this weekend.


----------

